
Hundreds of Apps Can Empower Stalkers to Track Their Victims - rectang
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/19/technology/phone-apps-stalking.html
======
rectang
Stalking isn't the only malignant usage: tracking data can also be used, for
example, to determine when someone is away and their home can be safely
robbed.

Aggregation of personal data imposes negative externalities whose costs are
borne by individuals. As the aggregation accelerates, so does this problem.

